# No jujitsu in my area, what about judo&aikido?



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi, i've been searching for jujitsu school in Windsor Ontario, but can't seem to find any. I'm wondering about cross-training in Yoshinkan aikido and judo. I really wanted to study jujitsu, since it is a "complete" system, kicks, punches, strikes , stand-up and ground grappling. I already have a 1st Dan in Kenpo, so I'm familiar with kicking/punching/striking range. I want to increase my knowledge of joint locks/controls as well as learn how to handle myself if I'm on the ground. Would these two styles work well? Any info would be appreciated 

Shane


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm told that Yoshinkan Aikido reflects O-Sensei's early teachings and is closer to Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu than the other Aikido styles, so it may be just about what you're looking for.  Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## JAMJTX (Feb 15, 2005)

Yoshinkan Aikido by itself is an excellent self defense system. 
Judo itself can also be practiced as an effective self defense method.
If you cross train in the 2, as I do, you will have a tremendous arsenal of techniques.


----------



## JAMJTX (Feb 15, 2005)

Other options:

You can also look for certain Karate styles.

Goju Ryu, for example, includes all that you are looking for.  As does Motobuha Shito Ryu and likely Wado Ryu and Shindo Jinen Ryu.


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 15, 2005)

No jujitsu in your area? MOVE. DEPART IMMEDIATELY. Abandon all ties to the geographical location. Family? Heck with 'em.

No, of course I'm not serious. 

Judo and Aikido fit together rather nicely. I personally decided never to train in them at the same time because I kept forgetting what class I was in. Aikidoists don't like it when you keep hold of them and twist their joints into pretzel-shapes. 

M


----------



## azrael (Jan 16, 2006)

WindsorMAGuy28 said:
			
		

> Hi, i've been searching for jujitsu school in Windsor Ontario, but can't seem to find any. I'm wondering about cross-training in Yoshinkan aikido and judo. I really wanted to study jujitsu, since it is a "complete" system, kicks, punches, strikes , stand-up and ground grappling. I already have a 1st Dan in Kenpo, so I'm familiar with kicking/punching/striking range. I want to increase my knowledge of joint locks/controls as well as learn how to handle myself if I'm on the ground. Would these two styles work well? Any info would be appreciated
> 
> Shane


Aikido may actualy compliment your training in kenpo in a way. Kenpo is a very aggressive art from what I know of it, where as Aikido is actually shows concern for the well being of your attacker, it's a more gentle art. I have recently taken up studying in an aiki jujutsu school which teaches hakko-ryu, aiki jujutsu and aikido (also teaches karatedo but thats something else entirely). Just in my short time however I have come to see a difference between Jujutsu and aikido. Sensei was showing us a technique the other night that could end in one of two ways. first was aikido where you simply throw the person and let them be, the second was jujutsu where you toss them to the ground keeping on an arm lock and then apply pressure with your thumb between the ribs causing pain. So you might want to try Aikido as you already know how to hurt your opponent from Kenpo it might be good to learn how not to through aikido.

Az


----------

